# Increase image linking limit



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

At the moment, TCF limits users to to 8 image links per post.

Please consider increasing the limit for existing members and lift the limit entirely for TC Club subscribers.

Broadband gets faster and faster every year. It doesn't take long to load ten or fifteen 20-50Kb images.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Not everyone has broadband, so it could cripple some peoples connections.

I would to see a width restriction though, I hate it when a very large picture is embedded and makes it have to scroll to read stuff


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Not everyone has broadband, so it could cripple some peoples connections.
> 
> I would to see a width restriction though, I hate it when a very large picture is embedded and makes it have to scroll to read stuff


The forum already has a width restriction on embedded images. It's around 720 pixels wide.

For those with dialup, the forum also has a preference to disable inline images by default.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> The forum already has a width restriction on embedded images. It's around 720 pixels wide.


A quick test showed otherwise. In the post testing area: [post=7162195]here[/post]

A range of test images from 640 pixels wide through 2048 pixels wide. They all appear to be full width, and they're forcing the page wider.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> A quick test showed otherwise. In the post testing area: [post=7162195]here[/post]
> 
> A range of test images from 640 pixels wide through 2048 pixels wide. They all appear to be full width, and they're forcing the page wider.


I see now that Firefox 3.0b3 is resizing my images. My copy of Firefox resizes the following image to a width of ~720 pixels.


----------



## mk678 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was curious of the impact of increasing the image link limit to a thread?

The reason I ask is I wanted to put my entire storage facility of items up for sale before I leave and I was hoping to increase the amount of pictures allowed up from 15.

I am not referring to the amount of images that I can attach, but rather link up with html code from say imageshack.

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

mk678 said:


> The reason I ask is I wanted to put my entire storage facility of items up for sale


Up for sale where?


----------

